# 6gb of ram installed but only 3,24gb usable



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi guys i recently bought some RAM 6gb,
But it says that only 3.25gb usable ?? 

My specs are: 
p55-GD65 motherboard
Intel i5 quad core 2,8Ghz
ATI radeon HD 5830
6GB of ram

Please can you help me solve it ?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you have the 32bit version of 7 installed?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

It is right if you are using win7 32 bit. If you want to use all of it, you will need win7 64 bit.


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Ye i am running on 32 bit, does it matter if you use 6gb on 32 bit or not ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can have 6GB but you can't use it even with a 64Bit OS. No games and few apps can utilize over 3GB of RAM. If you're using a Dual Channel Mobo, you would get better performance using 2X2GB.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You may use it, but a 32 bit OS will never have be able to access more than around 3.25 GB. No damage will be caused from its use.


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

i have 3x2gb of ram, so will i have to install 64 bit to make all 6gb usable ?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Correct


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You need a 64Bit OS to "see" the 6GB of RAM but it will not all be usable.
Using 2 sticks will render better performance by taking advantage of Dual Channel operation and you still have more RAM that you will use.


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

But if i put 64 bit in will it speed my pc up ? i run fraps when i play my games to make montages


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It depends on if your actually using all your current ram, open task manager, under options click on always on top, run fraps and your game. Give us a screen shot of task manager lets see what the actual usage is.
If your not using all the ram currently installed then installing more won't speed the system up.


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Here are the pics


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You still have half a gig available you will see some improvement but I would not count on a dramatic difference.


----------

